# Zugriff auf SQL im PreparedStatement



## RoNa (10. Okt 2009)

Hallo Experten,

wenn ich ein java.sql.PreparedStatement habe und das mit Daten versorge, komme ich an das resultierende SQL-Statement irgendwie dran?

Ich möchte zu Debug-Zwecken die SQLs loggen.

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## tfa (10. Okt 2009)

Du steckst doch das SQL beim Erzeugen in das PreparedStatement. Das kannst du doch loggen.


----------



## RoNa (10. Okt 2009)

Ist klar. Ich meinte: wenn ich 


```
PreparedStatement updateSales = con.prepareStatement(
    "UPDATE COFFEES SET SALES = ? WHERE COF_NAME LIKE 'Jacobs'");
updateSales.setInt(1, 75);
```

Möchte ich _UPDATE COFFEES SET SALES = 75 WHERE COF_NAME LIKE 'Jacobs'_ rausbekommen.

Geht es irgendwie?

Robert


----------



## SlaterB (10. Okt 2009)

http://www.java-forum.org/datenbank...tructured-query-language-string-auslesen.html
http://www.java-forum.org/codeschni...edstatement-preparedstatement-zum-loggen.html


----------



## RoNa (12. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

XPreparedStatement sieht interessant aus. Hat schon jemand damit gearbeitet? Kann jemand ein Code-Snipppet posten?

Gruß,

Robert


----------

